# Old(ish) owner, old cat



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

I spent hours looking around here yesterday. This forum is a mother lode of fun, information and stories, both happy and sad. There are so many well written posts with knowledgeable responses. A real change from the auto and motorcycle forums I usually frequent. The shallow, materialistic thinking on those types of forums is just not there on this forum. And besides, you can't modify or tune a cat!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Robert!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome!

Yeah this forum is one of the nicest ones I've been to. Lots of really friendly helpful people here who obviously care a great deal about their cats.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

robert4301 said:


> you can't modify or tune a cat!


I tried, but MowMow bit me.

Welcome! Can't wait to hear more about your kitteh and see some pictures!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome! Looking forward to learning more about you and your kitty!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

*Welcome*

Hi Robert!

Welcome to the group! I too am new here, but so far I love it. People here are great and they have so much knowledge to share!

Nice to meet you!


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome! Surely you can't be older than me. :razz:


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome! Glad you've found the place helpful so far. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## sammiee (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Rob. Welcome! I too am new here like you. Hopefully this site will be a good guide for us cat owners


----------



## FallingSilver02 (Aug 18, 2011)

Agreed Robert! I stumbled on this site while researching my kitty's recent cancer diagnosis. I have found it so far to be an extremely informative and really very comforting... I am sorry that I found the site under these circumstances, but am very glad that I have.


----------



## xplorer7 (Sep 5, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Yeah this forum is one of the nicest ones I've been to. Lots of really friendly helpful people here who obviously care a great deal about their cats.


That speaks well of a person right there!


----------

